# K&N / CAI & Effects on MPG



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

So I presume most of you probably have some type of CAI installed and was curious if you noticed any increase or decrease in your MPG. I don't really want to mod my Goat too much as I just sold my highly modified Mustang a few weeks back and don't have any desire to go down that road again. I love the factory warrantee and want to keep it. With that being said, I am limiting the amount of mods I would like to go with and this being one of the easiest and cheapest I wanted to do some research first.

All helpful comments are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I hear everyone giving this CAI good marks...http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTOooo said:


> So I presume most of you probably have some type of CAI installed and was curious if you noticed any increase or decrease in your MPG. I don't really want to mod my Goat too much as I just sold my highly modified Mustang a few weeks back and don't have any desire to go down that road again. I love the factory warrantee and want to keep it. With that being said, I am limiting the amount of mods I would like to go with and this being one of the easiest and cheapest I wanted to do some research first.
> 
> All helpful comments are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


The Lingenfelter CAI is a good choice for the Goat, and you'll probably see a slight increase in your MPG. The next mod you might consider would be a new shifter, so long as it's not the B&M...and provided that you have a manual transmission. My CSVT had a lot better brakes than my GTO so I did a cheap upgrade to my GOAT right after I bought it; factory C5 brakes pads on the front...cheap, easy and improved.

b.t.w. You sound a little like my brother (MeandmyKB) that posts at stangnet ...he sold his Mustang after he KBd it. It was faster than my GTO, but he blew his tranny while racing a modded F-body. The race was a draw, a first for him. Fixed the tranny and sold it to buy a new truck. Says he won't ever spend that kind of money on mods again. I think he's waiting on the Camaro, new GTO, etc and then just drive the thing.


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Which shifter would you recommend?

How much are the C5 brake pads? Do they give off more brake dust? Are they a direct replacement?

It happens, a car turns into a money pit and before you know it you've blown 20k on a car you no longer want. Coulda bought a SICK ride with the money I spent on my Stang but I will say that I did love working on her for the 4 years I had her. Oh well...live 'n learn!


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

BTW, what are the stock RWHP & TQ figures on a Goat?

Have you dynoed yours ModBoss?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTOooo said:


> BTW, what are the stock RWHP & TQ figures on a Goat?
> 
> Have you dynoed yours ModBoss?



Around 340ish (whp/tq) or a little less for the manuals. No on the dyno. I'll probably get a tune in the fall. Don't know when I'll get around to the rest of my engine mods.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTOooo said:


> Which shifter would you recommend?
> 
> How much are the C5 brake pads? Do they give off more brake dust? Are they a direct replacement?
> 
> It happens, a car turns into a money pit and before you know it you've blown 20k on a car you no longer want. Coulda bought a SICK ride with the money I spent on my Stang but I will say that I did love working on her for the 4 years I had her. Oh well...live 'n learn!



GMM RIP shifter seems to be the best. Sources for online purchasing are listed in the drivetrain section. There's a fairly new thread devoted to the GMM shifter.

OEM C5 pads were around 70.00. No dust as far as I can tell.


----------

